# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kunnallinen tilausbussitoiminta

## kaakkuri

Hei.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla ja parissa muussakin kunnassa on nähty niin että bussilla ajaminen on kunnan itse tehtävä niin että voidaan liikuttaa kansalaisia paikasta A paikkaan B. Tätä on perusteltu mm. joukkoliikenteen kilpailun hintatason tarkkailulla ja tietenkin kunnallisen toiminnan tehokkuudella. Perusteluja lienee moniaita muitakin miksi veronmaksajilla pitää olla oma bussi ja siihen kuljettaja.

Osaisiko joku selittää miksi kunnallinen bussikolhoosi (saa myös vapaasti kutsua yhtiöksi, jos se tuntuu mukavammalle) ajaa sitten myös tilausajomatkailua niin että kunnan busseja voi bongailla vaikkapa Leivonmäeltä tai Oulusta? Asetetaanko siinä tarkkailua keski-Suomeen tapahtuvan tilausajomatkailun hintatasolle vai mistä asiassa on kysymys?

Tässä linkissä http://terminaali.pp.fi/ruha/ruha.html on monta hienoa bussinkuvaa, joista osa on kunnan tilausajobusseja. Suomen Turistiautolla on oma historiansa joka voi osaltaan selittää asiaa, mutta sekin on aikaa sitten tullut kunnan organisaation osaksi. Kuvissa näkyvä kalusto on ainakin valmistettu huomattavastikin sen jälkeen kun po. kauppa on tehty.

HeBuLin tilausajotoiminta lienee aika pienimuotoista joten se tuskin on todellinen markkinahäirikkö mutta miksi se ylipäätään tilausajoliikennöi turistibusseilla ollenkaan? Selitykset suurista tuotoista tappiollisen linjaliikennöinnin kompensoimiseksi voi jättää kertomatta koska samalla perusteella HeBuLin virkamiehet voi laittaa myymään bussivarikon katolla viljeltyä biodynaamista porkkanaa ja kaalia Hakaniemen torille. Siitäkin lohkeaa The Business.
Onko muillakin kunnallisilla bussikombinaateilla samanlaista toimintaa? Jos, niin miksi ihmeessä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kun puhutaan yhtiömuotoisista liikenteenharjoittajista, niin voisi kysyä, mitä merkitystä on sillä asialla, missä kassakaapissa jonkun liikennöitsijän osakekirjat ovat?
Välillä huomaa keskusteluissa, että omistustaustat herättävät joskus melko suuriakin intohimoja, milloin puolesta milloin vastaan.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kun puhutaan yhtiömuotoisista liikenteenharjoittajista, niin voisi kysyä, mitä merkitystä on sillä asialla, missä kassakaapissa jonkun liikennöitsijän osakekirjat ovat?
> Välillä huomaa keskusteluissa, että omistustaustat herättävät joskus melko suuriakin intohimoja, milloin puolesta milloin vastaan.


Hei taas.

Ei kai omistajataustalla olekaan mitään merkitystä niin kauan kuin yhtiömuotoinen toiminta toimii omistajataustasta huolimatta kuten kaikki muutkin yhtiöt eli voittoa tavoitellen, tappiota vältellen.

Varsinainen kysymykseni oli kuitenkin että miksi kunnan tehtäväksi nähdään omistaa tilausliikennöintiä harjoittava yhtiö. Vai nähdäänkö se kunnan tehtäväksi?

Ymmärrän toki, että on olemassa näkemyksiä miksi kunnan tehtävä on omistaa paikallisliikennettä harjoittava yhtiö, mutta en ole nyt niistä kiinnostunut vaan siitä että onko tuolle HKL-STA-HeBuLin tilausliikenteelle joku muu kuin historiallinen syy?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...onko tuolle HKL-STA-HeBuLin tilausliikenteelle joku muu kuin historiallinen syy?


Oma arvioni on, että pääasiallisin syy on juurikin historiallinen. Tietysti on niinkin, että kaupunkiliikennöitsijällä on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella paljon kalustoa varikolla joutilaana. Varmasti pääomaa on tarkoituksenmukaisempaa ajattaa vaikka tilausliikenteessä kuin seisottaa paikallaan. Toki kaupunkikalusto sopii vain lyhytmatkaiseen tilausliikenteeseen. Pidemmille keikoille tarvitaan oma tarkoituksenmukainen kalustonsa, jota STA:lla on ollut toimintansa alkuvaiheista lähtien. Väittäisin, että HelB:n olemassaolon aikana tilausajoautoja on hankittu tasan yksi kappale.
Tilausajotoiminnan harjoittaminen ei varmaankaan ole kuntasektorin tärkein tehtävä, mutta en näe (HelB:n) toiminnassa ainakaan nykyisen laajuuden osalta mitään suurempia ongelmiakaan.
Pari sanaa STA:n historiasta. Suomen Turistiauto Oy aloitti jo yli puoli vuosisataa sitten nimenomaan (yksityisenä) tilausajoyhtiönä. Yhtiö tuli uudella tavalla tunnetuksi tilanteessa, jolloin Hankkijan ja Pohjois-Haagan välille päätettiin perustaa suora linja-autoyhteys epäonnistuneen runkolinjakokeilun seurauksena. Suomen Turistiauto Oy myytiin Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne Oy:lle 1970-luvun alkaessa. Vuonna 1973 koko HML-STA-konserni siirtyi Helsingin kaupungin omistukseen [pl. Aatos Kuokkasen (perikunnan) osakkeet]. HML-STA:n ja HKL:n fuusiosta käytiin julkista keskustelua jo 1970-luvulla ja myöhemmin 1980-luvulla. Vuonna 1981 Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne Oy sulautettiin STA:han. HKL:n ja STA:n yhdistyminen ei ottanut vieläkään tuulta purjeisiin. Vasta syksyllä 2004 saatiin aikaan päätös, että HKL-Bussiliikenne yhdistetään Suomen Turistiauto Oy:hyn ja yhtiön nimeksi tulee Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy. Yhtiö ei luopunut perinteeksi muodostuneesta tilausajotoiminnastaan.

----------


## Ozzy

Juuri näin- satuin olemaan TTT:n luona kameroineni pari viikkoa sitten ,kun siihen kaartoi Tsadilaisia tilureita jonossa ja HelB-STA:n kuljetin oli varmaankin vanhin ja alanharrastajan silmissä "mitättömin" bussi jonossa ko. porukasta-sieltä sattui astumaan ulos yksi vanha bisnestuttuni, oikea perus-Stadilainen.

Polttelimme siinä tupakit ja juorusimme aikamme, mutta viesti oli tältä ison pääoman yritysmaailman edustajalta se, että niin kauan, kun "Turistiautolta" tiluria saa- niin kauan myös tämä iso firma kaikki tilurinsa sieltä ottaa. Brändi on niin kovasti iskostunut siihen sukupolveen, että hullujahan ne olisivat,jos tuon lopettaisivat.

----------


## Hape

Järjestäähän kunta myös itse tilausajokuljetuksia.

Sosiaalitoimella on invalidien/seniorien erilaisia retkiä, on koulujen luokkaretkiä, on matkailukaudella kunnan omia kiertoajeluita, tai vapaaehtoistyötä tekevien retkiä....
Ja täytyyhän kunnallisia päätöksentekijöitäkin viedä joskus tutustumiskäynnille. Ja tuleehan kunnallekin edustustilaisuuksia.

Kun tilausajoja tulee paljon, niin miksi kunta ei saisi omistaa niitä varten linja-autoja? Se taitaa tulla pitemmän päälle halvemmaksi.
Ja jos nämä linjurit voivat tehdä välissä muitakin ajoja ulkopuolisille tilaajille, niin se omalta osaltaan on lisänä kunnan budjettiin tuloina.

----------

